

How statistics can help cure cancer - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25054938

======
baldfat
Never work for Childhood Cancer: It is to "rare." With 12,000 a year on
average for all childhood cancers it is statistically to small of a number.

How about this: Spend money on childhood cancer research! It truly feels that
no one cares about a cure.

US Federal Cancer Funding 4% goes to childhood cancer research.

American Cancer Society is worse 1% goes to childhood cancer research.

There has not been a new chemotherapy medicine introduced for almost 25 years!

~~~
dnautics
_There has not been a new chemotherapy medicine introduced for almost 25
years!_

SJG-136 has finished phase II, it is looking good. The developer of SJG-136
has told me (in a personal conversation) the side effects are very very very
mild.

Shameless plug: I'm also looking to work towards bringing a new chemotherapy
into the market.
([http://indysci.org/projectmarilyn](http://indysci.org/projectmarilyn))

~~~
baldfat
Won't be for pediatric cancer till after this has gone through what 5-10 years
of a trial stages and then used on adults for several years.

Serious hope this project works BUT very sceptically it can make it to market.
Seriously be a game changer if something goes directly to generic.

------
dnautics
So these general ideas (plus machine learning, which is really advanced
statistical calculation) was what Anil Potti tried to do. I believe that he
had good intentions going into it. But it's a really really difficult problem,
and he maybe oversold the idea. The end result was not pretty.

